# 25th Slingshot - Balance



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

it´s been a while, but I´ve been in my shop again and built my second "natural"

I named it "Balance" - because of the (my first shooter with a) lanyard, which
allows to shoot it with only said lanyard, index finger and thumb making contact
with the body.









It´s a top slot design, the slot is reinforced by bamboo dowels.







,








I didn´t want to use the common tube-through-a-hole method to attach the

lanyard, plus I wanted to add some weight to the handle - for balance, thus

the name for the shooter.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It looks very nice, Be.... But I need to know more: What kind of wood? What finish did you apply? What's the story with that lanyard attachment? What are those things sticking out from the sides of the fork tips? I am curious. :question:


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Here´s some pictures about the making of:

The final shape









Was mounted on an improvised "rig":







,








I wanted this to make sure the fork is held securely for the drilling and the circular saw..

The gap at the bottom felt no good, so I fumbled in some scrap plywood to cope with the

pressure while drilling:







,








After the hole was drilled









I checked the angle once more and clamped the rig to the sled of the circular saw:









This way I could rely on only taking away the material underneath the hole:







,








Finishing work late that night, I´ve put her in a pyjama and put her to sleep:


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Some scrap alu (6mm) was shaped and pre-polished to be glued in:









and put to shape - mostly by using a little blade as a draw blade:







,








Some buffing:









.. and cleaning up the mess with my draw blade (no smearing sandpaper for me):







,








first on one side, then on the other:







,








.. with every stroke fully removing the alu smear:


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Although it´s a Maple fork, I wanted to make sure it won´t fail:









So I glued in some 3.2mm bamboo dowels - therefor I had to build another rig







,








for the next drilling steps - I wanted it to be precise..







,








And it worked out fine - the holes are nicely aligned:









Next step was to cut the slots - using a 0.3mm Dozuki saw - on an improvised rig, of course 







,








Using one hand to press the saw down flat on that MDF-"board",

I succeeded to cut the slots in the same plane:







,








Done! - two more epoxi finishes and it was good to go.

I hope you liked the journey - and the result.

kind regards,

Be


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> It looks very nice, Be.... But I need to know more: What kind of wood? What finish did you apply? What's the story with that lanyard attachment? What are those things sticking out from the sides of the fork tips? I am curious. :question:


Sorry dayhiker, I forgot to mention it´s Maple in the first post.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Excellent work !


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

nice one be...

very elegant

i like the lanyard hole...

i have made many a "rig" 

the blade tip is a good one... i will remember that one...


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Beautiful and i love maple! Very nice design

Take care

Volp


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Off the charts Be! A wonderful fork.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done. I like the lanyard and all the reasons for using that method/design. The purpose of balance is a good one.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Very nice! Thanks for taking the time to share all of that with us!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Dayhiker said:


> It looks very nice, Be.... But I need to know more: What kind of wood? What finish did you apply? What's the story with that lanyard attachment? What are those things sticking out from the sides of the fork tips? I am curious. :question:


Hello Dayhiker,

I'm fairly certain the things sticking out from the fork tips are the bands. They are jelly-rolled, stretched out a little and worked down into the slot.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I like it very much!

jazz


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, sheesh, not only did I enjoy the journey and result (another original idea you made) but the WAY you did it. Now I know how to make slots thanks to your Dozuki method of positioning the fork with a brace or guide for the saw so it saws straight. I use a hacksaw and it shows...my slots are not perfect by a long slot.

Thank you as always for the tips and for yet another example of your fine work amigo. Now I know how to cut slots that don't look like they've been hacksawed in! Tired of being a hack, LOL :screwy:

I've tried removable "lanyards" on a few of mine...they do help relieve stress from the ulnar muscles in the forearm that control the fingers...and lanyards do help stabilize the SS. I use an adjustable nylon strap simply looped around the pinky tang...works as well as a permanently mounted lanyard. For those who live in areas where wrist braces and maybe lanyards are not allowed, the removable wrist strap can be an idea.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. Awesome fork!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Be I am sooooo grateful to you for this. I do not have any power tools but your jigs and ideas are BRILLIANT thank you thank you thank you!

No more will my slots be skew or out of line. You sir are my hero of the day.

Thank you Be

I really like your shooter as well. The lanyard loop is a good idea on a gorgeous fork. Bravo sir

Clint


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Amazing walk through. And very nice end result!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> It looks very nice, Be.... But I need to know more: What kind of wood? What finish did you apply? What's the story with that lanyard attachment? What are those things sticking out from the sides of the fork tips? I am curious. :question:


Thank you! - I hope I answered your questions!



Sharker said:


> Very nice


Thanks 



lunasling said:


> Excellent work !


Thanks for5 your praise



TheDaddy187 said:


> nice one be...
> 
> very elegant
> 
> ...


Thanks man! - I´m glad if sharing methods is appreciated!



Volp said:


> Beautiful and i love maple! Very nice design
> 
> Take care
> 
> Volp


Thank you!



quarterinmynose said:


> Off the charts Be! A wonderful fork.


You make me smile! - Thank you!



Rayshot said:


> Well done. I like the lanyard and all the reasons for using that method/design. The purpose of balance is a good one.


Thanks for your praise - it means a lot to me!



Mr. P said:


> Very nice! Thanks for taking the time to share all of that with us!


Thank you Mr. P!



jazz said:


> I like it very much!
> 
> jazz


Thank you!



Chuck Daehler said:


> Well, sheesh, not only did I enjoy the journey and result (another original idea you made) but the WAY you did it. Now I know how to make slots thanks to your Dozuki method of positioning the fork with a brace or guide for the saw so it saws straight. I use a hacksaw and it shows...my slots are not perfect by a long slot.
> 
> Thank you as always for the tips and for yet another example of your fine work amigo. Now I know how to cut slots that don't look like they've been hacksawed in! Tired of being a hack, LOL :screwy:
> 
> I've tried removable "lanyards" on a few of mine...they do help relieve stress from the ulnar muscles in the forearm that control the fingers...and lanyards do help stabilize the SS. I use an adjustable nylon strap simply looped around the pinky tang...works as well as a permanently mounted lanyard. For those who live in areas where wrist braces and maybe lanyards are not allowed, the removable wrist strap can be an idea.


Dunno what sheesh implies, but you should know I really "dig" your humor! - You´ve made me laugh many times already! - Thanks for your praise!



NaturalFork said:


> Wow. Awesome fork!


Thanks!



Barky Bow said:


> Be I am sooooo grateful to you for this. I do not have any power tools but your jigs and ideas are BRILLIANT thank you thank you thank you!
> 
> No more will my slots be skew or out of line. You sir are my hero of the day.
> 
> ...


Thanks to YOU! - you too made MY day! 



Arnisador78 said:


> Amazing walk through. And very nice end result!


Thanks! 

Big Thank You! to all of you!

"Sharing" (well, at least the pictures) my work and receiving

your praise and joy is one of the things that make all this

worth the effort! - Be sure I deeply enjoy this!

Thank YOU!

kind regards to all of you,

Be


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I loved seeing how you work. Thanks my friend.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

:cookie:Sheesh isn't a word. I don't think. Um.. I made it up. I doubt it'll ever make "word" status and be in spell check programs. I think it is a representation of several expletives seldom heard in Sunday schools. I could have said, "Holy Jumpin' Jehosophat" and been more clear. (??) Maybe the Li'l Orphan Annie, "Leapin' Lizzards!" would have been in line. I'll work on it. :king:


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> :cookie:Sheesh isn't a word. I don't think. Um.. I made it up. I doubt it'll ever make "word" status and be in spell check programs. I think it is a representation of several expletives seldom heard in Sunday schools. I could have said, "Holy Jumpin' Jehosophat" and been more clear. (??) Maybe the Li'l Orphan Annie, "Leapin' Lizzards!" would have been in line. I'll work on it. :king:


This is exactly the amount of normal
crazyness that I enjoy (and need to
not go nuts)


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Great beautiful piece!!! and thanks for sharing the processes!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job Be! You really put a lot of work in that and it shows!

Very well done! :wave:

Jim/rs


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The equilibrium between aesthetic & function is downright zen-like, Be...well done, & welcome back


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Outstanding*! *

You're right tho. Drilling a hole through that lovely grip would not have been quite the same. However... I LOVE the little architectural twist. Very stylish and unique way to attach a lanyard. Cool and casual. I like this, Be. Got yourself and awesome top-slot too.

Brilliant build process. Wonderful helpful stuff! THANK YOU.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Now that is a really cool looking shooter with a great lanyard design, Be. And it has top slots! 

Thanks a lot for the interesting build log! Thr rig is a very clever idea! Well done my friend!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Be, this is awesome!, You are a great craftsman, and you show us some cool tips&tricks.

Thank you!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

This is how it "worked" this morning:









 - just fine for me (and my tired eyes..)


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Wow Be you out done yourself again or should I say as always, your jigs I think are better setup than my finished products. I love this slingshot and better yet it is 90% natural, a masterpiece. Your work is great


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Top shelf slingshot and post. Great pics Be. Thanks for sharing.

Jeff


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

lots of unique mods in the same slingshot ---why did you wrap it in aluminum foil when you stopped working on it ??


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

fsimpson said:


> lots of unique mods in the same slingshot ---why did you wrap it in aluminum foil when you stopped working on it ??


To make sure moisture won´t come in or out - Which might cause the wood to

change shape, or crack in the worst case. Alu foil (metal) is preventing diffusion.

(Although that fork had dried for 18 months.. call me crazy  )


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome work as always Be!

Love the little tweaks that make this shooter so special!


----------

